# Cost appproaching $1M for one deer with CWD



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Cost appproaching $1M for one deer with CWD

The testing costs stemming from a single case of chronic wasting disease in northern Kent County is fast approaching $1 million, according to state wildlife officials who reported Thursday on progress monitoring the disease and the firearm deer season.

So far, 7,999 deer statewide have tested free of chronic wasting disease, experts said. Testing was ordered after the fatal neurological disorder was found in a pen-raised deer at an Algoma Township farm.

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2008/12/price_tag_approaches_1_million.html


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

WOW!!!! And no other cases yet!! HHMMMMM!!

Scott


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thats it? Hell they'll find in a back closet somewhere!:lol:


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

Bring it on......:lol: we're loaded how about a bait stamp??:lol:


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

MDNR will have to apply for a "Bridge Loan" if we get a few more...


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

I think they were a little paranoid about banning baiting in all of the lower pennisula. I guess they just wanted to be sure. Dont give them any ideas about a bait stamp. You know how they like to keep there hands warm in our pockets.


----------



## scott kavanaugh (Jan 8, 2006)

Amazing, somehow as if by the grace of god, our hunting accidents just plummeted, after all these years?? Must be some good apprentices out there.

Almost as amazing, is we killed as many deer in the NL (with almost no guns being in the woods), as we did last year?? Folks must of been shooting 3 or 4 at a time, or maybe they were counting the fawns the does were going to have next spring??


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

that is sad...no deer in the wild population have been found and they out law baiting...now they should bring it back...never should have been outlawed for a pen raised pet anyway...JMO

and why would they only shut down the lower...when the u.p is connected to Wisconsin and it is there...

just seems crazy...


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

mikieday said:


> that is sad...no deer in the wild population have been found and they out law baiting...now they should bring it back...never should have been outlawed for a pen raised pet anyway...JMO
> 
> and why would they only shut down the lower...when the u.p is connected to Wisconsin and it is there...
> 
> just seems crazy...


 
If you oppose the baiting ban go to this site and print a letter to send to your elected officials.
Explain whats happening to your friends and family, give them the link and ask for their support.
*http://sixinchtrack.tripod.com/*


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

The money for testing comes from several sources, including:

 $1.8 million from taxpayers in a general fund appropriation to the DNR for wildlife disease work.

 $75,000 from the United States Department of Agriculture for CWD work.

 $500,000 from the Michigan Game & Fish Fund, which is supported by hunters and anglers through license fees and federal surcharges on outdoor equipment.

Processing and testing deer heads for CWD costs almost $120 per deer.

What a WASTE!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I just don't get it. Really.

If CWD had got out into the wild herd, every one of you guys would be cruxifing the DNR *for not doing ENOUGH.*

Somebody tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## hunterdude772 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thunderhead said:


> I just don't get it. Really.
> 
> If CWD had got out into the wild herd, every one of you guys would be cruxifing the DNR *for not doing ENOUGH.*
> 
> Somebody tell me I'm wrong.


Thunderhead
I hope you are really asking this in earnest.

I can't speak for everyone here that doesn't support the ban but here goes the message as I see it.

First the attack on baiting is not new. It has been at least ten years of persecution. It also has nothing to do with any disease. This is an effort by special interest to push their values on others using ethics as their platform. Unfortunately their agenda reeks of greed and selfishness. Just read pinefarms posts with an open mind and you can really see the "I, ME, MINE" mentality. No disrespect intended, only facts.

If it were about disease the DNR has had ample time to study the TB area and see that the ban has been ineffective at best. I think the only regret the MDNR has over the TB situation is that it didn't impose a state wide ban. I'm sure that the county by county ban was thought to be good enough because DNR anticipated a spread of TB to far more counties. When TB was not as devastating as they tried to make it, they needed a new disaster to complete their agenda. Enter CWD.

It seems obvious to me that if a ban was proven to eliminate CWD (if it were even in the free ranging herd) most here would be bummed out but would support it. Problem is there is no evidence of it having any impact at all. Many other things would appear to be more impactful in the fight against CWD and those aren't even on the table. So what does this sound like to you? MDNR's plan for CWD: Statewide baiting ban and kill extra deer around the penned in deer with CWD. Sounds like an all inclusive plan right? NOT! Other states, at great expense, have already proven this method extremely ineffective.

As far as not doing enough. I will speak for myself. I would rather see inaction than inappropriate action. I would rather see the MDNR look at states that have had CWD for up to 28 years in their wild herd with very low infection rates and calculate that maybe GOD and Mother Nature are in charge here instead of the smoke and mirrors of using CWD to push an agenda that is ineffective and unpopular with the MAJORITY of the hunting community.

There are numerous other reason to make every effort we can to put the MDNR in their place and get them representing all the people and not just special interest and biologists. I'll let others here fill you in on that.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Mar 26, 2008)

you're wrong thunderhead. There are so many more deer killed out of season and at night with a light than will ever die from cwd. Is has been this way for years. That money could be used for more COs.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I think the DNR jumped the gun due to special interests in something, perhaps research funds or federal funding for the labs, I don't know. But this simply doesn't make sense, especially when they KNEW, from looking at what happened in Wisconsin, that they would NOT be able to stop the disease, if it IS here, and that it would have a VERY detrimental effect on the deer season. As in hunters not hunting, etc...

After the first two days of the firearms season we saw NOTHING in northern Michigan-no hunters, no harvested deer, and WAYYYY too many deer left in many, many areas. It just died. 

Now, I'm fighting off deer, ALREADY, as I'm trying desperately to set up my turkey feeders in some sort of deer proof fashion. Something I usually don't have a big problem with until February...the deer are already very hungry...which makes the survival of our wild turkeys very iffy, if we can't avoid the deer, we can't feed the turkeys. And the turkeys are fighting up to FOUR feet of snow up here. 

I usually don't start my feeders until January, when weather demands, but the weather was so bad for the last three weeks up here I have no choice but to start feeding or face losing 90% of our poults and more than a few hens. So, I'm feeding, for the past five days, which is not only difficult to do with the ban of feeding of deer, but expensive-I'm feeding out of my own pocket as we don't have the money to buy corn through our chapter of MWTHA till at least January...and my husband has lost his job, so I'm feeding turkeys my mortgage money. 

And it's not even winter yet, folks...ain't this fun??


----------



## traditional (Mar 14, 2007)

With the hours spent behind a snowblower already I can see a total collapse in the turkey population without supplemental feeding. Could be very little thunder in the turkey woods this spring in the north country. Another casualty because of the almighty buck (the brown kind). 

I appreciate your efforts Linda G. How does one get a few bucks (the green kind) to you.

Again, Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Thunderhead said:


> I just don't get it. Really.
> 
> If CWD had got out into the wild herd, every one of you guys would be cruxifing the DNR *for not doing ENOUGH.*
> 
> Somebody tell me I'm wrong.


I agree with you. If this went into an epidemic hunters would definitely be up in arms. Think long term, not short. If you can't understand nipping a problem in the bud to prevent long term problems, you're a candidate for upper management at GM.


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

Linda G. said:


> I think the DNR jumped the gun due to special interests in something, perhaps research funds or federal funding for the labs, I don't know. But this simply doesn't make sense, especially when they KNEW, from looking at what happened in Wisconsin, that they would NOT be able to stop the disease, if it IS here, and that it would have a VERY detrimental effect on the deer season. As in hunters not hunting, etc...
> 
> After the first two days of the firearms season we saw NOTHING in northern Michigan-no hunters, no harvested deer, and WAYYYY too many deer left in many, many areas. It just died.
> 
> ...


No its not fun.
What good are you going to do the turkeys if you loose your home?
In the words of Traditional, how can we get some money to you?

6


If you oppose the baiting ban go to this site and print a letter to send to your elected officials.
*http://sixinchtrack.tripod.com/*


----------



## traditional (Mar 14, 2007)

Found this on the Turkey site under Linda G thread.

Traverse Bay Chapter
110 S. Intermediate Lake Rd
Central Lake, Michigan 49622

Check it out, The Wild Turkey's would appreciate it..


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I wasn't peddling for money, but if you can, I sure appreciate it. I've spent more than $100 just in the past week, corn is $6 a bag up here. If anyone's coming north that could bring some cheaper corn with them, that would be deeply appreciated, too. 

If you've got deep snow, don't forget the birds in your area. There's more ag further south, I'll bet most of it's been harvested, but they'll be fine for a while, as will the deer, if anyone "forgot" to harvest their corn fields. We hardly have anything like that up here anymore, it's not worth it being a farmer up here. 

Thanks again for anything you do...it's appreciated.


----------



## hunterdude772 (Oct 26, 2008)

TrekJeff said:


> I agree with you. If this went into an epidemic hunters would definitely be up in arms. Think long term, not short. If you can't understand nipping a problem in the bud to prevent long term problems, you're a candidate for upper management at GM.


Take a look at post #12 for starters.

And unfortunately, Ms. Humphries and the NRC members would not even qualify to be a "candidate for upper management at GM". Wait, with greed being one of the top qualifiers for that position maybe they would.

Choose carefully whose Kool-Aid you drink.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

hunterdude772 said:


> Take a look at post #12 for starters.
> 
> And unfortunately, Ms. Humphries and the NRC members would not even qualify to be a "candidate for upper management at GM". Wait, with greed being one of the top qualifiers for that position maybe they would.
> 
> Choose carefully whose Kool-Aid you drink.



LOL...yeah, I already read that, I still stand by my statement.

General public seem to always expect tremendous effort, and when the results aren't to their liking criticize and condemn. The same thing happened with the hurricane relief. People were begging for help, once it got there the condemned it because it wasn't there fast enough.

Now if it was there fast enough, there would still have been a group to find a flaw. The actions that the State is taking for the over all good of the herd is a responsible action. They are thinking long term, not short term. As far as the baiting issue goes, people love to think they are the victim and being targeted. People need to get the bigger picture, weather out the storm and hope for the best.


----------



## Beavervet (Oct 16, 2008)

TrekJeff said:


> LOL...yeah, I already read that, I still stand by my statement.
> 
> General public seem to always expect tremendous effort, and when the results aren't to their liking criticize and condemn. The same thing happened with the hurricane relief. People were begging for help, once it got there the condemned it because it wasn't there fast enough.
> 
> Now if it was there fast enough, there would still have been a group to find a flaw. The actions that the State is taking for the over all good of the herd is a responsible action. They are thinking long term, not short term. As far as the baiting issue goes, people love to think they are the victim and being targeted. People need to get the bigger picture, weather out the storm and hope for the best.


I think if you will look at the facts of what CWD REALLY does when it gets in a wild population of White-tailed Deer as in Wisconsin you will see that it NEVER has caused any sort of epidemic disease portrayed in the THEORIES our DNR biologists have brought forward. Just look at Wisconsin so far this year after over 35 million dollars have been spent on "control' http://prodoasext.dnr.wi.gov/inter1/pk_cwd_zone_year$year.actionquery

So far this year Wisconsin has tested a few more deer than Michigan has and they have found a 0.7% infection rate in the core area and none in the rest of the state. And from Dr. Williams a pioneer in CWD research less than 3% of positive CWD animals in wild populations display clinical signs of illness, or out of the 23 positive deer, they are lucky if they have found 1 deer this year in the whole state of Wisconsin displaying symptoms of CWD; 

If you really look at the facts and not the theories and the scare tactics, you will understand why before the Mad Cow Disease scare CWD was considered an obscure disease, one not worth spending multimillions of taxpayer dollars on

.....Oh and if you are interested in other areas where our DNR spends its money, just look at this article in the Saginaw News that shows one of the NRC commissioners is pretty close to the cookie jar.
http://www.mlive.com/saginawnews/news/index.ssf/2008/12/saginaw_lands_another_large_gr.html


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

Beavervet said:


> I think if you will look at the facts of what CWD REALLY does when it gets in a wild population of White-tailed Deer as in Wisconsin you will see that it NEVER has caused any sort of epidemic disease portrayed in the THEORIES our DNR biologists have brought forward. Just look at Wisconsin so far this year after over 35 million dollars have been spent on "control' http://prodoasext.dnr.wi.gov/inter1/pk_cwd_zone_year$year.actionquery
> 
> So far this year Wisconsin has tested a few more deer than Michigan has and they have found a 0.7% infection rate in the core area and none in the rest of the state. And from Dr. Williams a pioneer in CWD research less than 3% of positive CWD animals in wild populations display clinical signs of illness, or out of the 23 positive deer, they are lucky if they have found 1 deer this year in the whole state of Wisconsin displaying symptoms of CWD;
> 
> ...


 
*Saginaw lands another large grant to reopen water park*

*by Justin Engel | The Saginaw News Saturday December 06, 2008, 12:30 PM
*









Saginaw City Hall officials have secured another six-figure donation for their Andersen Water Park repurposing plans. 
The state's Department of Natural Resources awarded the city a $480,000 grant this week, City Manager Darnell Earley said.
"We're ecstatic about this latest news," he said. "This puts us very much on schedule for the 2010 opener."
The news comes two weeks after Thomas Township's Hemlock Semiconductor Corp. donated $400,000 to the $1.4 million undertaking.
"I knew it was a good project from the beginning, so I'm not surprised (by the donations)," Earley said. "The staff has done a wonderful job."

Darnell Earley of the NRC?
Unbeleivable
I sure hope that he is not reappointed.

*Darnell Earley* 
P.O. Box 70141
Lansing, MI 48908
517-373-2352
Appointed: 5/3/05
Term Expires: 12/31/08
Democrat



If you oppose the baiting ban go to this site and print a letter to send to your elected officials.
*http://sixinchtrack.tripod.com/*


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

I read someplace that Earley resigned earlier this month or last from the NRC. Said he didn't have enough time to devote to the job along with his other commitments.

tm


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Yah,
they had a celebration speech [ made me SICK ] at last Thursdays NRC meeting and awarded Earley with a retirement plack. When they handed it to him, I sat down and did not stand up when it was time to applaud him.

QUOTE*
The state's Department of Natural Resources awarded the city a $480,000 grant this week, City Manager Darnell Earley said.
"We're ecstatic about this latest news," he said,
END QUOTE*

480.000 Grant by the DNR. Must be one of the perks for being on the NRC:lol:


----------



## hunterdude772 (Oct 26, 2008)

TrekJeff said:


> LOL...yeah, I already read that, I still stand by my statement.
> 
> General public seem to always expect tremendous effort, and when the results aren't to their liking criticize and condemn. The same thing happened with the hurricane relief. People were begging for help, once it got there the condemned it because it wasn't there fast enough.
> 
> Now if it was there fast enough, there would still have been a group to find a flaw. The actions that the State is taking for the over all good of the herd is a responsible action. They are thinking long term, not short term. As far as the baiting issue goes, people love to think they are the victim and being targeted. People need to get the bigger picture, weather out the storm and hope for the best.


TrekJeff
Once again you prove your groups inability to address facts with facts.

You make general statements and comparisons instead of dealing with the facts stated. Then proceed to attack the writer(s).

I understand your groups M.O. "Kill the messenger because the message is to strong to attack".

It's OK though, I would probably do the same thing if I were wrong.:evilsmile


----------



## hunterdude772 (Oct 26, 2008)

MUDDY4LIFE said:


> Yah,
> they had a celebration speech [ made me SICK ] at last Thursdays NRC meeting and awarded Earley with a retirement plack. When they handed it to him, I sat down and did not stand up when it was time to applaud him.
> 
> QUOTE*
> ...


They sure have a cozy little group there don't they???

I'm going to laugh my a** off when it all comes crumbling down.


----------



## Bean Counter (Oct 1, 2004)

TrekJeff said:


> LOL...yeah, I already read that, I still stand by my statement.
> 
> General public seem to always expect tremendous effort, and when the results aren't to their liking criticize and condemn. The same thing happened with the hurricane relief. People were begging for help, once it got there the condemned it because it wasn't there fast enough.
> 
> Now if it was there fast enough, there would still have been a group to find a flaw. The actions that the State is taking for the over all good of the herd is a responsible action. They are thinking long term, not short term. As far as the baiting issue goes, people love to think they are the victim and being targeted. People need to get the bigger picture, weather out the storm and hope for the best.


Have the State do what actions? To what end? I've never baited in my life but do understand the negative economic impact of the ban, at least for this year, where the crops were already planted. Long Term we are setting ourselves up to totally waste $35 Million, like Wisconsin.

If the "scientists" provided one good reason to ban baiting this year, it didn't reach my attention. What about Colorado? Biggest incidence of CWD, never allowed baiting. How does that match up with the bureaucrats and "scientists" new found religion???


----------

